# Igniter on JennAire stove not getting signal to ignite



## floydb (Jan 19, 2012)

The front, left burner will not ignite on my JennAir stove model JDS 9860AAP. 
When I switch the burners to the other side it works fine so it is apparently not getting a signal for the left , front burner. Any thoughts on what needs to be replaced to get it to work?
Floyd


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi floydb and welcome to TSF :wave:

If you check *here*, there seems to be lots of info, tests and cures for your stove :wink:


----------



## floydb (Jan 19, 2012)

Thanks for the info WereBo. I was hoping that someone could provide some direction without having to pay $30. I'm probably better off having a service call rather than pay $30 for something that may or may not work.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Apologies floydb, that was the best I could find about your cooker, here in the UK it's against H&S rules to repair anything to do with gas, unless an officially registered repairman so I haven't the faintest idea of the exact procedures to mend gas-cookers - I'm not sure how it operates in the USA, but I do know it's a lot simpler and cheaper.

At least it should explain how to discover exactly which part has died and, hopefully, one of our American brethren here can help out with more info.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Looked like good info on the link WereBo provided. I'm not seeing where the $30 comes in......unless you clicked on one of the advertising links.


----------

